# Poodle Art



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

I've stumbled on a strange hobby today after reading a thread in the shelled section... Poodle Art! Yes.. Poodle Art!

I'm gonna put it out there that this act of madness is as actually pretty funny:lol2: Atleast this cruel thing breaks a smile... (although the Poodle's look a bit embarrassed!)

Anyway check it out... sad thing is.. most of these looks like the same poor Poodle D

Is this Cruel or Funny?? Answers on a postcard (or a post will do)


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*you nicked me mutant turtle :lol2:*

*its cruel and funny dunno who needs the most help the poodle or the owner :blush:*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

haha, the pandas funny. 

Bloody weirdos though.....


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

:devil: another over price "designer-dog"

Pandadoodle


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

temerist said:


> :devil: another over price "designer-dog"
> 
> Pandadoodle


:lol2:


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

temerist said:


> :devil: another over price "designer-dog"
> 
> Pandadoodle


well of course you're going to pay over the odds for such a rare breed!! I hear they don't like mating.:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Ch+Stewie said:


> well of course you're going to pay over the odds for such a rare breed!! I hear they don't like mating.:lol2:


 
really???

i heard they were right horny little gits


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

im on the fence with this one...if the dog is loved and its not hurting it then surely its a bit of harmless fun? if not then thats cruel


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I am with Jaime on this one.... *fenced*


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

ami_j said:


> im on the fence with this one...if the dog is loved and its not hurting it then surely its a bit of harmless fun? if not then thats cruel


That dog might be loved a bit TOO much )


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not on the fence,it's undignified and animals deserve respect.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And I am sure you have never had a giggle at one of those really ugly dogs? It happens from time to time you see a dog and you just think "awww... bless... so ugly it's cute" and I have a little giggle to myself. Obviously I'm not giving that dog the respect it needs, right?


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

kinda like us chinese crested lovers eh! 
i must say, i'm a dog groomer and dezynadog.co.uk do some great safe dog dyes. 
the dog small eye lipsticks for getting rid of tear marks too, it's abit of fun and the americans started it i guess.
I have seen dogs being dyed, and have assisted in dyings myself, it causes no discomfort if done in a controlled envonment and plenty of breeders use it to qualify for crufts and shows etc.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's what I mean... If it's not hurting the dog in any way, then what's the problem?


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't stop giggling at the turtle one!! :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have to agree with those who say as long as the dog isnt harmed and doesn't get stresed then it is ok. I mean I have a poodle and I think about some of the cuts that breeders and owners put them in and i do not think that this is any worse than that. For the record I don't put my poodles into ny of those cuts just have her shaved off for comfort and ease


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

It's funny in the same way that seeing someone fall over is funny!!

It really shouldn't be, but it totally is:lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Poodles in a half shell.... Poodle power! :lol2:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*H* said:


> Poodles in a half shell.... Poodle power! :lol2:


 
:rotfl:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

chelbop said:


> kinda like us chinese crested lovers eh!
> i must say, i'm a dog groomer and dezynadog.co.uk do some great safe dog dyes.
> the dog small eye lipsticks for getting rid of tear marks too, it's abit of fun and the americans started it i guess.
> I have seen dogs being dyed, and have assisted in dyings myself, it causes no discomfort if done in a controlled envonment and plenty of breeders use it to qualify for crufts and shows etc.


i should get some for my old lad to cover his grey :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*H* said:


> Poodles in a half shell.... Poodle power! :lol2:


 
:rotfl: I really did laugh out loud for that one... I think I love you :flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> And I am sure you have never had a giggle at one of those really ugly dogs? It happens from time to time you see a dog and you just think "awww... bless... so ugly it's cute" and I have a little giggle to myself. Obviously I'm not giving that dog the respect it needs, right?


I don't mind seeing people sharing time and having fun with their dogs.Those images are to much,I wonder how long the dog had to stand around being trimmed.It's horrible,obssesive compulsive clipper maybe?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

mwa ha ha ha ha.... enough said ^_^


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Some dogs find be clipped and washed relaxing, i'd say if the dog didn't mind it then no harm done, dog doesn't know what it looks like and a bit of fur-dye isn't going to make the dog feel any different either.

Poodles have to stand around being clipped and washed for hours at dog shows, i see it as no difference.

The owners got more to worry about than the dog, i for one would never even consider it, not because of the dogs welfare but i can't imagine the number of cruelty complaints and dirty looks that would be thrown at me not to mention the pure embarrassment of having to walk around with a dog looking like _that_.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Poodles have to stand around being clipped and washed for hours at dog shows, i see it as no difference.
> 
> The owners got more to worry about than the dog, i for one would never even consider it, not because of the dogs welfare but i can't imagine the number of cruelty complaints and dirty looks that would be thrown at me not to mention the pure embarrassment of having to walk around with a dog looking like _that_.


You hit the nail on the head - it really is no different than spending several hours putting them in a show clip. 

The owners won't walk around with them looking like that - they will clip them off after the competition, so most of the colour will be gone since it rarely reaches all the way to the roots. Creative grooming is usually done as an extra fun class at grooming competitions.

It's not really about making the dogs look daft (even though they do) - its a way for groomers to demonstrate their technical ability and creativity.

I dyed my white standard poodle pink once - for taking part in a carnival (no silly hair cut though). She had the best day of her life. All the children wanted to touch her and see if she was real. She looked like a candy floss, got made a fuss of all day, everyone wanted to feed her treats and she made a lot of children smile. 
I was surprised that I didn't get lots of negative comments but I think everyone could see that she was having good day and interacting with other dogs (so no the other dogs weren't 'laughing' at her) she behaved as though she thought she was the bees knees and her tail wagged all day.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's not for me, I have to say. Clever, I agree, but I wouldn't do that to my dog.

They do the same thing with cats in America! 

Only in America! :roll: I so hope!!!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They must have to put a cat under to do that...which i find a little unnecessary


----------



## Ch+Stewie (Sep 19, 2009)

Evie said:


> I dyed my white standard poodle pink once - for taking part in a carnival (no silly hair cut though). She had the best day of her life.


I'm not really up to speed on my Poodle information, but from what I know it seems Poodles are mega show offs. I reckon some of these dogs love being centre of attention!



feorag said:


> They do the same thing with cats in America!


I think the cats is going to far though.. like Sarah says you'd probably have to put them to sleep to do this. there's no way either of my cats would stay still to do this.. seems like putting your cat in danger unnecessarily.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

people are bizarre creatures,still as people have said,there are worse things.Personally I'd rather take my dogs over the fields for a couple of hours.Not sure that those dogs would be allowed to ruin the hairdo.Dying your pet poodle pink for a day at the carnival isn't quite the same,I can see that owner and dog get to enjoy something together.I can't think of anything to say about the kitties:gasp:Reminds me of girls dressing up their Barbies.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally I think poodles look better not clipped. The scruffier the better as far as I'm concerned. Some of the pruned pooches I've seen look just as ridiculous as some of the dye jobs in this thread.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

they have to traqualize (sp) those cats or something first surely! my long haired cat loves being groomed but she'd have my hand off if i tried to turn her into a union jack. that said i am a bit amazed by the dye job on the tarten one..........


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> Personally I think poodles look better not clipped. The scruffier the better as far as I'm concerned. Some of the pruned pooches I've seen look just as ridiculous as some of the dye jobs in this thread.


they may look ridiculous , but one of the main cuts was made for function , to protect the organs in the poodles original job


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

i never ask customers to sedate cats for grooming at work. It isn't necessary, it's as i say, if you're a dog groomer thats afriad of cats, you're in the wrong job!


----------

